# 629 rooting/flashing



## pclose (Sep 23, 2011)

just curious what is my best course of action... I'm on 4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US

is it best to RSD back to 609/7 and then root/flash ? or is there some type of alternative for rooting the 629 update directly?


----------



## ddaniel51 (Jul 21, 2011)

Read this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/


----------



## pclose (Sep 23, 2011)

hm, i guess if tahts the only way it will have to do. Are there any ROMs specifically for 629 though?


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Anything for .608 will work on .629

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2

Info about D2G
https://sites.google.com/site/electrogeekwiki/


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

pclose said:


> just curious what is my best course of action... I'm on 4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US
> 
> is it best to RSD back to 609/7 and then root/flash ? or is there some type of alternative for rooting the 629 update directly?


it isn't necessary to brick the phone to root anymore.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30900-droid-2-global-root-cd-for-629-not-necessary-to-brick-phone/


----------



## pclose (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help! - but now, even with root, I can't seem to get the phone to boot into clockwork recovery.. any trick to that when on the 629 system?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

did you install Droid 2 bootstrap?

*[background=transparent]Installing/ using the Droid 2 Bootstrap[/background][background=transparent] with Download & Instructions[/background]*


----------



## pclose (Sep 23, 2011)

ahh knew I was forgetting something thx. the link to 1.0.0.5 in that doc wasn't working...an older version worked for me. Heres a working link though http://cmw.cmfs.me/droid2/recovery/bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk


----------

